# desoldering tool ????



## donald236 (Mar 18, 2008)

i called radio shack today asking some things about a heat gun and some other things . he told me about a desoldering tool that has a bulb and a vacuum but this thing does not run on any type of juice such as electricity or a battery of any sort . i was under the impression that the metal solder would have to get hot enough to melt . so my question is how does this tool work if it does not have any juice to run it ?


----------



## Noxx (Mar 18, 2008)

Ya, it's a desoldering pump. You squeeze it, then release it to create a vacuum at the tip. When you desolder electronics with a soldering gun, it's very useful to remove the lead. 

But in gold refining, I would say that it's totally useless. An heat gun goes much faster. When the solders are molten, you strike the board with an hammer and all the molten metal will fall off very easily. No need of a desoldering pump.


----------



## donald236 (Mar 18, 2008)

OK thanks noxx i was just considering every thing that would be available . i want to do every thing right . and the faster the better in my book .    
thanks noxx you the man
donald


----------



## ThePierCer (Mar 18, 2008)

I also tried one of those pumps thinking it would be faster.. huge mistake! It tool soooo long to do what can be done in minutes with the heat gun.


----------



## donald236 (Mar 18, 2008)

OK thank you guys for this advice i really appreciate it . so now that i know i WILL stay away from that desoldering tool . now that you guys say using a heat gun would be in my best interest witch heat gun would be best as far as lasting the longest , ect,ect . :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Noxx (Mar 18, 2008)

Mine is 1200W. I have to wait a bit for the solders to melt. It would be perfect if you could get a 1500W.


----------



## donald236 (Mar 18, 2008)

so if i understand correctly the higher the watts the better is this true :?:


----------



## Noxx (Mar 18, 2008)

The higher the watt, the hotter it is, so the faster the solders will melt. This is generally true.


----------



## donald236 (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks noxx .    like i said you tha man


----------



## Noxx (Mar 18, 2008)

No problem 8) 

And keep us updated with your results.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, the desoldering bulbs really sucks. But you can buy a desoldering Iron which has a bulb attached to it, they work really well. But I prefer the heat gun method, good for scraping


----------



## Buzz (Jun 25, 2008)

Donald,

Make sure you get a full face mask for use when you use the heatgun.
I use a clear plastic sheet that clips onto a headband.
You can get them very cheap on eBay.
I also wear a baseball cap.
That flying solder is HOT! :evil: 

Buzz


----------



## Shaul (Jun 26, 2008)

Also, watch out for exploding capacitors.

I always cut off all electrolytic and oil-filled caps with a side-cutter before using the heat gun, but I still use a full-face mask.

Small caps that are between card slots can be removed with a small screwdriver-style nail puller. Works for me.


Shaul


----------

